#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  PTP 7,5 km upgrade ??

## guiggoo

então pessoal , mais uma duvida aqui. tenho em produção um ptp que atende na faixa de 150 clientes. 7,5KM . banda de pico na faixa 60-65 mb talvez um pouco mais , estou usando pbe 400 m5 , sinal -60 , 40mhz .... no teste de banda na antena passa 115mb em half , penso que ja está no limite das powerbeam e pensei de fazer um upgrade.
detalhes:
--ubnt AC não vi muitas boas experiencias
--disco muito grande , não queria colocar pois uma torre esta num poste , onde pega muito vento, então não queria judiar nessa parte SE POSSIVEL.
--comprei 2 dish 30 LW , mais quando peguei na mão achei grande demais pra essa torre.

o que pesquisei . 
mimosa b5 lite , muitos falam bem, POREM SÓ ATE 5 KM... PTP DA 7,5KM FRESNEL OK

MIMOSA C5C + ANTENA ALGCOM 22DBI 

ate ja tenho como falei 2 rocket m5 e 2 dish 30lw ... mais não sei se é o caso de colocar uma antena tão grande.

algum palpite?

mimosa b5c+algcom obvio que seria o top , mais visando o numero de clientes atendidos , acho que não seria o caso pra tanto né.

----------


## Guimagal

Powerbeam ac,tenho alguns conhecidos com ótimas experiências.

----------


## klabundee

A powerbeam ac vai te ajudar, não acho ela a melhor escolha para esse enlace porque usar AC necessita bastante sinal. Não tem mesmo como usar essas dish 30? Se usar elas com qualquer rádio AC, pode ser o rocket ac lite vai ficar muito melhor e mais estável, vai garantir por muito mais tempo esse enlace, e o preço de um par de rocket ac está bem parecido com o de um par de powerbeam ac.
Você hoje usa 40Mhz e tem sinal -60, colocando rocket ac + dish 30 arrisco dizer que terá um desempenho melhor com mais estabilidade/troughput usando até mesmo 20Mhz.

----------


## guiggoo

Talvez até consiga .... porém teria que mexer na torre que recebe ..... ela balança um pouco e os discos de 30 são meio grandes ... 

Mais pode ser uma opção tbm .... Rocket AC teria que ter uns -50 de sinal pra ficar bacana né ?

----------


## avatar52

Mais, pelo menos -40dBm de sinal para poder trabalhar com margem de 5dBm. 

Quem é fera nessas explicações é o nosso mestre @*rubem*. Mas procure no perfil dele, ele fala disso direto, seria muita folga fazer ele escrever isso tudo de novo, com uma pesquisa você já aprende muito.

----------


## guiggoo

Na vdd já troquei email com ele.... 

Cara e O Mestre com certeza.

Pensei que talvez tivesse alguem em produção com as b5 lite nessa distância pra compartilhar ....

----------


## moraes

Quando utilizar os produtos da linha AC o Sinal tem que ser melhor, o que a maioria não tem esse cuidado, ai coloca a culpa na linha AC (Olhe esse tópico da UBNT: Informações importantes sobre os rádios 802.11ac) e para ter um norte sobre a capacidade dos equipamentos utilizados acesse: https://link.ubnt.com/

----------


## guiggoo

> Quando utilizar os produtos da linha AC o Sinal tem que ser melhor, o que a maioria não tem esse cuidado, ai coloca a culpa na linha AC (Olhe esse tópico da UBNT: Informações importantes sobre os rádios 802.11ac) e para ter um norte sobre a capacidade dos equipamentos utilizados acesse: https://link.ubnt.com/


realmente isso vi nas minhas pesquisas... precisa de um sinal excelente pra ter o rendimento prometido...

----------


## guiggoo

achei que não havia radome para as dish 30 LW , mais tem ., isso reduz drasticamente a força do vento (que é meu problema na vdd).

então tenho a opção de usar com rocket ou com mimosa c5c ... porém tenho regua poe 24v...

vantagem do rocket é o plug and play...

pelo site da ubnt , teoricamente teria sinal -48 , com dish 30 + rocket AC lite a 30MHZ teria uma banda de 180MB , com 45dbm ....

----------


## UBNET

amigo usa cambium ai 200 mega full e não sai caro melhor radio na minha opinião

----------


## guiggoo

vou deixar assim por mais um tempo, vou dividir um pouco desse enlace, então vai ter uma sobrevida hahaha...

mais fiquei tentado a usar as dich 30+mimosa c5c

----------


## vagnerricardo

rapaz com essa distancia e visada limpa pode usar b5-lite que fecha no minimo 400mb, a banda máxima dela é 750...o que consguir neste meio ai é lucro.

----------


## guiggoo

Vc tem em
Produção nessa distância ? O que preciso e 70 mb half , 100mb pro ano que vem talvez .... não é um lugar que tende a crescer muito o mercado pois e um enlace do interior pra cidade , onde tem varios provedores a rádio , e tbm belfibra , e mais alguns na fibra . Então jogando um teto máximo de 150 mb pro futuro . Pelo que o Rubem me falou o Ping dela fica super baixo

----------

